# welche Rechner sind im lokalen Netz online



## stareck (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bin gerade dabei ein kleinen Netzwerktool zu schreiben.
Gibt es in Java die Möglichkeit, sich alle Rechner anzeigen zu lassen, 
die im lokalen Netz online sind?

Gruß
stareck


----------



## tuxedo (23. Okt 2008)

Kannst ja versuchen alle im Netz möglichen IPs anzupingen ...
Ansonsten wirst du auf jedem ein Tool laufen lassen müssen, das irgendwie auf Broadcasts oder so reagiert ...

- Alex


----------



## stareck (23. Okt 2008)

ah danke,

das mit dem broadcast werd ich mal versuchen


Gruß
stareck


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (23. Okt 2008)

Broadcast? Das würde mich auch interessieren. Was ist darunter zu verstehen? Gibt es Quellen, wo man dazu nachlesen kann?


----------



## Lim_Dul (23. Okt 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcasting

Es ist allerdings nicht garantiert das jeder Antwortet und eventuell ist am nächsten Switch bereits Schluß.


----------



## xote (23. Okt 2008)

Würde ich mit einem Multicast machen.


----------



## HoaX (24. Okt 2008)

dann brauchst du aber auch n programm auf den rechnern die auf den multicast antwortet, und auch multicasts werden nicht von allen billigswitches geroutet


----------



## bronks (24. Okt 2008)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... billigswitches geroutet


Willkommen im Expertenforum!


----------



## tuxedo (24. Okt 2008)

Habs zwei mal lesen müssen um den Witz zu erkennen ;-)

LOL


----------



## stareck (24. Okt 2008)

gut multicast, gibt es da schon klassen unter java, die das für mich machen??


----------



## CyD (25. Okt 2008)

Hi, 

das hier sollte dir einen Anfang geben:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/net/MulticastSocket.html

gruss
CyD


----------



## stareck (11. Nov 2008)

So hatte jetzt mal zeit das zu implementieren, läuft auch super, danke


----------

